# Banning democrats



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

And 87% of all statistics are made up.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> And 87% of all statistics are made up.
> 
> Ralph


Party pooper.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> And 87% of all statistics are made up.
> 
> Ralph


On the spot.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

If that stat was true I would contribute it to most Dems not being able to buy their way out of it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Has absolutely nothing to do with buying your way out of it.

Remember my previous quote from Ted Nugent?

Just another example of the spiritual bankruptcy of our culture these days. http://twitchy.com/2012/12/27/die-slowly-50-soulless-degenerates-who-cant-wait-for-george-h-w-bush-to-die/

I didn't vote for the man, I even think he is more dangerous to this country than communism or terrorism, but I'd never wish Obama would die a slow and painful death unlike the nut jobs wishing that on a former president.

I might however wish our current president a case of chronic untreatable hemorrhoids like none ever experienced before in the known universe.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I didn't vote for the man, I even think he is more dangerous to this country than communism or terrorism, but I'd never wish Obama would die a slow and painful death unlike the nut jobs wishing that on a former president.


I was shocked and disappointed that a majority of our nation thought Obama would be a better leader for the country. But " more dangerous to this country than communism or terrorism" I think that is kind of a stretch.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Only time will tell on that one duck, although I think you are probably right, the entitlement mentality in this country is an alarming/out of control/free for all catastrophe waiting to crumble. You know the government makes nothing, the only revenue generated by the gov. Comes from us the taxpayer. At some point mindless people will wake up to the fact that the gov. Can't give anyone anything with out first taking from someone else. Disability, welfare, workfare, food stamps, medical cards, and all of the countless ways in which the gov. Takes from one to give to another, all started as noble acts, they are ruining our nation at its very core now. The truth is painfully obvious, doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this equation out. So, if this trend continues as it has for the last 20 or so years, replicating it self over and over, we are destined to be a nation in decline. And Prez Barack Hussein Obama has his foot squarely on the gas.......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Blue Duck said:


> I was shocked and disappointed that a majority of our nation thought Obama would be a better leader for the country. But " more dangerous to this country than communism or terrorism" I think that is kind of a stretch.


With redistribution of wealth being O's solution to all this country's problems, the utter disregard for the constitution at times and the racial divide that Obama is feeding I tend to disagree.

With the fact that he seems to want as many people as possible on one social program or another I strongly disagree about how dangerous to this country he is. What happens when we have more with their hands out than those that are actually working? Ever hear of Greece? They are bankrupt, their currency is worthless but even mention any austerity measures and they riot in the streets.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Back on subject, gun bans always ALWAYS work and never have unexpected consequences. Ban cars next to cut down on drunk driving fatalities, then forks and spoons to combat obesity.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323777204578195470446855466.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_LEADTop


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Cell phones.....damn things are causing more deaths in cars than drunks


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

"This year will go down in history. For the first time, a civilized nation has full gun registration. Our streets will be safer, our police more efficient, and the world will follow our lead into the future!"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Adolph Hitler. 1935.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm.... What came next?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good point ...... How quickly our memory fades


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

mlappin, pinning those clowns on the Democaratic party is about as true as me posting a clip of Westboro Baptist with a caption that talks about how crazy the religious right is. I'm sure some of those idiots voted but I bet even more of them didn't. If they did vote I'm not proud to have them on my side. I HATED GW but I wouldn't ever say something about somebody like that just because their political views don't match up with mine. But then again, I wouldn't compare somebody to Hitler unless, I don't know, maybe they killed a large amount of people because of their extreme views. But like I've always said, I can see where u guys come up with ur Hitler comparisons. Obama did implement health care & there is nothing worse than helping sick people who can't afford medicine & care. If there is a God in the end, I would love to be there to hear a "christian" tell him why health care was such an evil thing. I'm guessing it would sound something like "because the way we interpreted the Constitution had more bearing than the way we interpreted the Bible."

It's silly & you don't have to wonder why the left won the election when people make comments that Obama is more dangerous than terrorists & communism. I just hope u made the same comments when GW was wiping his a$$ with the constitution. Could u imagine the outcry if Obama was the one that started illegal wire tapping & started the bloated, waste of time TSA?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This is why I love debating the left, links please for examples of GW wiping his ass with the constitution.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Is there a place on here that tells u how to attach links? I can't even get the qoute part of it to do what I want it to.

If i get it figured out I will attach links to GW's wire tapping, torture, & the lies he made up to invade Iraq. I will also toss in some comparisons to some character that he has in common with just like Obama does with Hitler.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Who cares about GW anymore?_It's over done with!_

_I'm worried about now and all the crap NOW._


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

That seems to always be the answer with Republicans. It will be nice when it's Jan 20, 2017 so Obama won't b on the hook anymore. For some reason I'm thinking that the Repouticans will still be blaming Obama for pretty much everything.......kind of like Clinton got the blame for GW's financial meltdown. Funny how the right never has any blame for any of the problems. Must be nice because it sure is convenient.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IslandBreeze said:


> That seems to always be the answer with Republicans. It will be nice when it's Jan 20, 2017 so Obama won't b on the hook anymore. For some reason I'm thinking that the Repouticans will still be blaming Obama for pretty much everything.......kind of like Clinton got the blame for GW's financial meltdown. Funny how the right never has any blame for any of the problems. Must be nice because it sure is convenient.


You watch the news don't you?? Obama has blamed bush for his entire first term. Everything from global warming to dead puppies is the fault of republicans if you watch any of the lame stream media.

Another thing that just amuses the hell out of me about the left, you all think GW is our hero or something.

Even if Obama does something incredibly stupid (or more so than normal) and steals the title of worst president ever from Jimmy Carter, if anybody dares call Obama the worst president ever, they will be branded a racist by the media.

Do you honestly think any republican president could have got away with leaving four of our guys behind to die, then have the media just conveniently forget about the whole thing?

The torture thing...you mean what O promised would be one of his first priority's yet is still up and running? That torture thing?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So I guess that we are suppose to just sit back and take the hit for people to continue to breed like rabbits, no social morals, no religious morals, just wreckless conduct that is a cycle that is absolutely doomed to repeat itself over and over. Feed them, clothe them, put a roof over their head, a cell phone in their hand, money and medicine in the pocket (ALOT of times to sell) and free health care. Is there anything I missed? They still have no self esteem, no sense of self worth, no morals......once again we are treating the symptom and not the disease. Makes you feel all good inside I guess but you are ruining an entire generation, that is a fact. Empowerment comes from working hard to achieve things in life, making good decisions based on your faith, finances, and family. To say that when we get to those pearly gates that we will be frowned upon........that comes from a position of a nonbeliever, you are hoping that will transpire, problem is, you will never know, (I probably won't either as I tend to think heaven is reserved for those people who were much closer to god than me), but what the hell compels anyone to think that the gov. Should provide for them? That's the role of the individual with help from churches, synagogues, etc. in short religious institutions, and the occasional non-religious groups (not many of those around where the rubber meets the road) it's not the job of the government. FDR thought it was a great idea, he was wrong, as many people are when trying to "help" a person, a family, a country, doesn't matter. You are just enabling this cycle to continue, unbeknownst to you. We mean well, but time has proven that we are wrong. If we continue at this pace, Washington will be another Rome and Greece is a prime example of where we are heading. 
In short (I never am) we have to make changes, but I see none coming in 4 years, so I will not go out on a limb financially during this environment and I've been out on a limb most of my life......it's what I do and what I like, but these stakes are too great to ignore.....IMHO


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

mlappin, for somebody that doesn't like the lame stream media u sure watch a bunch of it. I watch it occasionally, not religiously, as I've said in the past. I don't pin my hopes & happiness to what some news channel thinks is important. Republicans don't get blamed for global warming, they get called out because they think the stuff happening is just normal. I will b the 1st to say that I don't believe everything that they claim, but I believe at least 80% of it. It passes my eye test & common sense test.

I'll quit thinking GW is ur hero when u quit thinking Obama is mine. I said a while ago thta Obama has disappointed me. For me it's almost GW 2.0. I voted against Guantanamo, torture, the war in Afghanistan, I'm not the biggest fan of the way the healthcare was setup. It should of been setup the same way it was for Congress & the Senate. I think he should of passed the Keystone pipeline. Just because I voted for him doesn't mean I think he's the 2nd coming. If Clinton could run against him I would vote for him everyday of the week & twice on Sunday. I think Dick Nixon is pretty much the unanimous consensus worst modern day president.

Do u mean like GW landing on an aircarft carrier in a flight suit with a HUGE banner saying "MISSION ACCOMPLISHED"? Only 4000 soldiers died after that blunder, I didn't see GW getting drug over the coals for it.

somedevildawg, like most of the time I agree with most of what u say. The one thing that I think is nuts is you would think the right would of been happy with the birth control issue in Obamacare because it would of maybe decreased some of the pregnancies for people who don't need kids. I'm one of the people that gets irritated at big families. I don't understand having 4,6,8 or 10 kids these days but that's just me. I don't & never have agreed with people getting phones & free money. I'm a prideful person that believes welfare is for single moms that can't make ends meet. Not for people that don't want to work a job they don't like. I look at unemployment the same as welfare. It's not the same but that's how I look at it. I hope it gets fixed but it never will with the divide this country is in. The only good thing that came of 9-11 was how it brought the country together if only temporary. It was nice to see people flying the flag with pride. I did it before it was cool, kind of like most things in my life. You r right about the non-believer part. I have family & friends that are strong christians & they are the 1st to forget about their beliefs when it comes to convenience or money. I will still keep plugging along like I did with GW, lifes to short to be miserable.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Do you realy think the ones with 8-10 kids on welfare care about birth control?They keep having kids so they get bigger checks._

_I don't care to pay for birth control for some college girl that can't keep her pants on either._

_I work hard for my $ so why the hell should i pay for these peoples self inflicted problems?They can learn how to say no._


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

They would if I was in charge.

That's pretty much what I think about other countries & us giving money to them.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

IslandBreeze said:


> That seems to always be the answer with Republicans. It will be nice when it's Jan 20, 2017 so Obama won't b on the hook anymore. For some reason I'm thinking that the Repouticans will still be blaming Obama for pretty much everything.......kind of like Clinton got the blame for GW's financial meltdown. Funny how the right never has any blame for any of the problems. Must be nice because it sure is convenient.


GW was not the best president we've had but, as far as I know, he didn't support issues that go directly against my morals, such as gay marriage.

This country will suffer for a long time under policies implemented by this president, namely Obamacare.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Not to beat a dead horse but GW did things that went against my morals. We all have things we don't like from the other side.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

IslandBreeze said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but GW did things that went against my morals. We all have things we don't like from the other side.


Such as???


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IslandBreeze said:


> mlappin, for somebody that doesn't like the lame stream media u sure watch a bunch of it. I watch it occasionally, not religiously, as I've said in the past. I don't pin my hopes &amp; happiness to what some news channel thinks is important. Republicans don't get blamed for global warming, they get called out because they think the stuff happening is just normal. I will b the 1st to say that I don't believe everything that they claim, but I believe at least 80% of it. It passes my eye test &amp; common sense test.
> 
> I'll quit thinking GW is ur hero when u quit thinking Obama is mine. I said a while ago thta Obama has disappointed me. For me it's almost GW 2.0. I voted against Guantanamo, torture, the war in Afghanistan, I'm not the biggest fan of the way the healthcare was setup. It should of been setup the same way it was for Congress &amp; the Senate. I think he should of passed the Keystone pipeline. Just because I voted for him doesn't mean I think he's the 2nd coming. If Clinton could run against him I would vote for him everyday of the week &amp; twice on Sunday. I think Dick Nixon is pretty much the unanimous consensus worst modern day president.
> 
> ...


as I have said in earlier posts, let them kill their babies if they want to, I think it makes a lot more sense than having kids that are not wanted/loved. Money well spent, 2k now or 1-2k a month for most likely the rest of their life, don't take but a min to figure that one out. If they don't want them, why should I want to pay for them. Break the cycle, harder to do than say.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IslandBreeze said:


> I think Dick Nixon is pretty much the unanimous consensus worst modern day president.


Never heard of Jimmy Carter?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Let's see, now. In the last 50 years, we've had:
Lyndon "The Great Society" Johnson - Started ADC and dozens of other welfare programs, Vietnam.
Richard "I am not a crook" Nixon - Was a crook. Floated the dollar, massive inflation.
Gerald "Ouch" Ford. Best known accomplishments were hitting his head and falling down.
Jimmy "Lusting in my heart" Carter - Incompetent, inept, too honest, president -- pretty good peanut farmer.
Ronald "Now there you go again" Reagan - Tinkle, oops, I mean trickle down economics. (IMHO, best of the bunch.)
George H.W. Bush - Unremarkable; was noted for taking care of oil industry?
Bill "Liar, Liar, Pants on Fire" Clinton - King of the Horndogs, cut secret deal with China.
George W. "Mission Accomplished" Bush - Always looked confused, bewildered, probably was.
Barack "I'm so smart" Obama - Spend, spend, spend. Don't know how he'll go down in history, but I pretty sure I'll go down broke.
I'm guessing our batting average for having good leadership in Washington is pretty low. I can't say any one of them was better or worse than the other---they were all pretty lame, with the possible exception of Reagan. I liked his humor.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Have to agree with you Ralph on Reagan as being the best of the bunch. I cannot forget interest rates at 20+% during the Carter administration and how everything Carter touched turned to crap....Reagan came into office and within 120 days interest rates were steadily decreasing....the country regained confidence and the economy improved. Always enjoyed his references to the "L" word.....and he brought class and dignity back to the White House.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a little different opinion of Reagan but I can't argue against all your descriptions. I guess it shows everybody has there faults.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My wife doesn't follow politics at all. But she voted for the first time ever this election against Obama. She wasn't even registered before
but she knows 10 pounds of bullshit in a 5 pound bag when she sees it. My lovely wife also cried when Ronald Reagan died. Said he was the last great president we will ever know.

Thing I find funny, every FOP, American Legion or VFW i've been in since the election are absolutely sick about another four years of the same. These are the guys that have risked their lives in Korea, Vietnam, and lately the middle east defending the rights of our citizens to have the right to give the clown in office another four years.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

It is my honest belief that IF the election had been _*honest and legal, in every prescient, *_ there is no way he would have gotten back in.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, we goto the local Legion in town for breakfast on weekends. All volunteers that serve and cook. They work for tips only, any profit goes back into charity programs for the town.

Anyways, have about 3 or 4 guys that are WWII veterans and a couple even served in Korea as well. I've never heard them curse as my wife was at the table with them until the weekend after the election. They were cussing up a storm about how Santa Claus won the election. If members of the greatest generation aren't happy about the next four years their must be a damn good reason.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Just realized he gave congress a big raise. The can't pay near their bills, but give more to the highest-paid clowns of the nation.
Really makes me proud to have a prez like this. 
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/12/31/obama-gives-congress-pay-raise/


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

obama did a lot of things I strongly disagree with in his first term but I thought it might not be such a bad thing because it forced the Republicans to pay attention to things like healthcare. I thought it was great on Romneys "first day in office" he was going to keep the good parts of obamacare and cut all the crap. Now I think we are all screwed.

As for gun control nobody wants or should have to sacrifice rights/previleges. It all boils down to the need for keeping guns out of the hands of the lunatics. I am not sure about current statistics but a few years ago the U.S. had the highest rate of gun related homicides of 23 developed countries, that is a level of "spirtual bankrutcy" I am not comfortable with. I would post some links backing these numbers but I am not advocating gun control. It is a society problem with no easy answer but after watching this video I agree some of the Democrats need banned!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe we had the highest gun violence according to the liberal media who hates guns?

The truth is something else entirely as seen in a British newspaper.

http://www.dailymail...Africa-U-S.html

Violence has become so bad they've actually began to rearm their police. I guess gun bans always work eh?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been 2 day now trying to remember "PROJECT EXILE" 
In short, if you are arrested and have a firearm violation, (a felon in possession, dealing drugs in possession, etc.) you are prosecuted at the FEDERAL level. Trial is in days, not weeks or months. The avg sentence was 56 months....in a FEDERAL prison.
Also a big public campaign, with full participation of law enforcement, communities. It cost little more than they were already spending.
IF that bunch of idiots would implement that nation-wide, I feel it would help things a lot.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Exile
http://judiciary.house.gov/legacy/earlatt.htm
http://www.ojjdp.gov/pubs/gun_violence/profile38.html


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Original response removed due to too much new year celebration.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy New Year, BlueDuck


----------

